
A case for microservices - pje
http://peter.bourgon.org/a-case-for-microservices/
======
LargeWu
All of the upsides for microservices the author enumerates are really luxuries
that may or may not be afforded a harried team trying to beat their next
deadline, which they're having trouble doing because they're slowed down due
to the use of microservices. This isn't hypothetical; I've been on that team
before.

I'm not saying microservices are bad, or good. There are tradeoffs, and in the
situations I've been in, the negatives outweighed the positives, largely
because the architecture was forced on us without providing the resources -
mainly time - to do it right.

------
jonesb6
Started talking about Go, so I'm going to write my own article about micro-
services in this comment.

It goes like this:

Micro-services, sometimes good.

